# vacuum cleaner



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

If we need to buy a new vacuum cleaner, what system is the best in defeating the Cyprus dust?

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I personally like the Dyson upright, but I used to purchase the Sebo (if I remember it's name) for work environments.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You cannot _defeat _the dust in Mediterranean countries.

We've had 2 vacuum cleaners blow up due to failed brushes since we've been here so the third one was a cheapy €32 Carrefour own brand which works just as well and has lasted longer.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> I personally like the Dyson upright, but I used to purchase the Sebo (if I remember it's name) for work environments.


We have a Sebo which was a few years old when we moved here over 9 years ago and it is still going strong. 
Best vacuum cleaner I have ever had.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

mollygeorge said:


> I would recommend you to go for *Lux Guardian Vacuum* of Aerus Montreal. I am also having this vacuum from last 3 years and they are well worth the money.


Is this a joke or an attempt at advertising? Or have you managed to post on the wrong forum?

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Is this a joke or an attempt at advertising? Or have you managed to post on the wrong forum?
> 
> Pete


As the poster has posted several posts in different forums all recommending products made by the same company it is definitely advertising spam. I've banned the poster.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Amazing!!!

What piece of their brain thought that people in Cyprus would buy a vacuum cleaner in Montreal!!!

:der:

Pete


----------

